# I'll tell you what I think is a shame



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

I part ex-d my MK 1 TT for an A4 Cab 2 years ago so my memory of all the little bits and bobs are a bit vague.

But something dawned on me this morning: Why have Audi done away with [on the MK2] the nice fold down polished Aluminium cover that hid your stereo on the Mk 1. I used to love those little design features.


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> I part ex-d my MK 1 TT for an A4 Cab 2 years ago so my memory of all the little bits and bobs are a bit vague.
> 
> But something dawned on me this morning: Why have Audi done away with [on the MK2] the nice fold down polished Aluminium cover that hid your stereo on the Mk 1. I used to love those little design features.


Audi doesn't employ designers anymore...just accountants.


----------



## moore11 (Oct 1, 2006)

Accountants and dam good engineers who laser weld aluminium and steel on one car...I also miss the little chrome stereo cover, especially the way it had the TT emblem on it, but the MKII is its own car, and radically different from the MKI, yet still recognisable as a TT.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

moore11 said:


> Accountants and dam good engineers who laser weld aluminium and steel on one car


I think you might find in is a robot that does the welding a bit like an accountant then :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

never liked the audio flap it looked naff.


----------



## FDXmiguel (Oct 22, 2006)

It was cool back in the days...these days flaps (for audio or not) are obsolete and naff


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

No radio flap?

No centre sun visor?

Dodgy 'robot-wars' rear spoiler?

Naff quality leather seats?

No alloy footrest for autos?

Wipers that get in the way when you want to wash the windscreen?

Dodgy ipod volume?

Bluetooth works with some phones not others?

Joke arm rest?

Total confusion over what options available and when?

Cars being delivered with wrong specs?

What a total crock of shyTTe!! :lol: :lol:

Well done Audi, a real balls-up once again! What a joke [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## FDXmiguel (Oct 22, 2006)

No wonder you say that...you got your mk1 more or less recently and its just killing you that it became outdated sooo soon eh? You need all sorts of excuses to believe you dont need to update yourself eheh

The mk2 is not perfect but the mk1 :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

CamV6 said:


> No radio flap?


that a good thing.


CamV6 said:


> No centre sun visor?


wow - ruins the car (not)


CamV6 said:


> Dodgy 'robot-wars' rear spoiler?


not had a single problem with mine


CamV6 said:


> Naff quality leather seats?


think you've missed the point - check out 911s DB9s and caymans, this because of the shape of the seats. saying that i still don't have a problem.


CamV6 said:


> No alloy footrest for autos?


what can i say - it total ruins the car, not


CamV6 said:


> Wipers that get in the way when you want to wash the windscreen?


you press a button and the move out of the way. you don't see the ugly wipers all the time and the three jet washer are great. as is the extra wipe after a few seconds when you do the washers. really nice touch.


CamV6 said:


> Dodgy ipod volume?


not got a problem at all.


CamV6 said:


> Bluetooth works with some phones not others?


every audi will have the same problem and VW too.


CamV6 said:


> Joke arm rest?


i like it - much more usable than the one in the mki


CamV6 said:


> Total confusion over what options available and when?


it all adds to the fun. 


CamV6 said:


> Cars being delivered with wrong specs?


its like the lotto with a lucky dip. worked out well for me tho :wink: .

The only let down for me is things list MFSW, Xenons, TPM, cruise, ipod and rear parking sensors are not std on the 3.2 bearing in mind its a Â£30k car.
Im not going to go into the many short comings of the MKI, all i will say is id rather have the MKII and it eclipses even the MKI qS i had.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

ooooooo0000OOOOO00000oooooo  

easy tiger!!! :lol:

I wasnt having a go at the MkII per se or drawing any comparison with the MkI, I was having a pop at Audi. I'm genuinely please you have not suffered any of the probs I've mentioned, but many apparently have.

Its the little niggles that annoy a buyer.

And as you rightly say, in a Â£30k+ car, you'd expect to find a few of the goodies you mentioned as standard too.

I just think that Audi could and should have done better, especially in attention to detail and quality control.

At times I wonder if they rushed it all a bit.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

FDXmiguel said:


> No wonder you say that...you got your mk1 more or less recently and its just killing you that it became outdated sooo soon eh? You need all sorts of excuses to believe you dont need to update yourself eheh
> 
> The mk2 is not perfect but the mk1 :lol:


TBH, I'm not loving the MKII, but I'll re-consider when the RS version comes out.

As I've said before, the looks arent to my taste, and I prefer the MkI in V6 form still.

With all the mods that I've done to my MkI the MkII isnt going to be an improvement for me anyway.

As I said before, my reply was a dig at Audi, it wasnt a 'my car is better than yours' thing at all. Each to their own. If I'd wanted a MKII, beleive me, I'd have one by now. I genuinely want people to enjoy their MkIIs, happy days and all that

I didnt buy mine in may '05, i bought mine in Nov 03 and so my current car was a replacement FOC under warranty in May '05 so I already got 18 months ownership for free, so no probs there matey   I've already had good value!

As for being outdated? Well, I just dont feel that way about it at all. I have the iconic original whose beauty isnt matched by the MkII (in my humble opinion - not a statement aimed at starting a silly debate, just a P.O.V.) and I'm still very much in love with it.

TBH, I'd wanted to be more impressed with the MkII cos geting a new car is always fun, especially when its a TT, but as I say, its just not 'moved' me in the same way at all. I've said before, if the roadster had been a folding hard top, I'd have gone for it but Audi have f*cked that up too!

Why do you guys see all comments from MkI owners in relation to the MkII as an attack? There's no need, we are all part of the same fellowship :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I didn't see it as an attack. i simply and calmly gave the opposite side of you POV. Like i said the only let down for me was the lack of std equipment. I cant think of one think from the MKI id rather have on the MKII.

MKII simply works, and works very well.

Looks i like
Drive i like
Cabin i like
The feel i like

I simply enjoy the car. its not perfect, but for a 30k car im happy.


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

FDXmiguel said:


> No wonder you say that...you got your mk1 more or less recently and its just killing you that it became outdated sooo soon eh? You need all sorts of excuses to believe you dont need to update yourself eheh
> 
> The mk2 is not perfect but the mk1 :lol:


You new TT owners really have to stop digging on the original TT. Makes you look like idiots. Cars evolve...it's a fact of life. Usually the older models are held in high esteem by enthusiasts for their concept and the design/technology they ushered in (way back when). If not for the original TT concept and production model, no second generation. This is the way it works. I can assure you Audi as a company are equally proud of the original TT...probably even more so as it was a design statement. The new TT's statement is more about continued revenue, which is why it'll never be iconic or historic (not a bash, just the way it works typically for future generations).

I have a big soft spot for older generation cars as they're far more pure in form and function. The original BMW M3 for example is still to this day (nearly 20 years later) a fantastic car. I'd proudly own one, or just about any of the 911 lineage. In fact, when I sell my TT, I'll be looking for the best low mileage, newest 911 derivative I can find (plenty of barely used examples to be had, thanks to doctors :wink: ).

Cars don't have to be the latest and greatest thing to have passionate owners. Besides, any car in stock form is a massive compromise. A mildly modified example can run rings around newer unmodified versions. Even more so in the case of the new TT as Audi in their haste forgot to upgade the power to market standards. :?

I don't think anyone denies the new TT is a good car. Doesn't mean the original TT is not worthy of ownership. Personally I waited to see the new TT before opting for the original. Now I get to upgrade old technology and marketing compromises with top line aftermarket componentry. Let the fun begin (well, after winter as my TT has been put up for the winter).

Cheers!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I didn't use the radio-flap.
Was a waste off money. The "Alu-package" on the MK2 has more style than the stupid radio-flap.

Everyday i love the car more and more. And every time i see a "oldy" driving by, i think that Audi waited too long.
If you realy loved the TT for his lines and his ecuipment, than you can't say that you don't like the MK2.
If i'll see the detailed curbs on the dashboard and the doorpanels etc etc...you only can say that this is a beautifull car.

And just like me, there are a lot of MK2 driver's who bought the first TT in the first year, and now also buy the MK2 in his first year. Some people need just more time too see how beautifull a car is.

But again, i'm glad the TT doesn't have the stupid radioflap that ain't got any function.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> I cant think of one think from the MKI id rather have on the MKII.


And there it is, you see? Ok, if it makes you feel better and stops the silly point making " the MkII is brilliant, the MkI is a piece of crap and I'm ashamed to still drive such inferior technology." There, better?

I'm not comparing the two models, that was never the point.

All I was saying was that again there are problems with production and quality, and as others have mentioned (not you of course) there were one or two nice little design elements that Audi could have retained.

You are lucky enough not to have ben struck by any of the issues others have had, but not all of us have had such good luck with our Audis.

Just have a look back through the MkII forum (not to mention the plethora of probs that beset the MkI !!) and you will see that plenty have had faults that in a marque such as Audi, and at Â£30k+, one shouldnt encounter. And that really is the point.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I think you "old TT" driver's shouldn't give that negative comment to a car that you don't know or tested. It makes you look like idiot's :wink:

I drove a "oldy" for almost 6 year's. And now i'm driving the new one and the only thing i can say is, that on every front the MK2 is much and much better.

So how long did you drive the MK2 before you gave all the negative critics? 1 hour? 1 day? 2 day's?

Everytime the "oldy's" are complaining makes me smile :wink:

If you don't like the MK2 why are you on the MK2 forum? You can expect critic's if you say things abouth the MK2. I never look on the MK1 forum, because i don't have anything with that car anymore. That's all behind me ..... Don't look back, just look forward's and i love new technology which make things easyer and better to handle.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Rebel, do you have difficulty reading and understanding plain English or are you just trying to be nasty?

I didnt say I dont like the MkII, I said I dont like it enough to fork out for one.

Why are we looking and posting on the MkII forum? Well why not?

Again, more evidence that any comment made by someone not driving a MkI is seen as a heretical attack by MkII owners when it isnt at all.

By your own reasoning Rebel, I look forward to not seeing on the MkI forum then? I think not, and I wouldnt welcome such exclusion in any event.

Jeez, you guys are ridiculously touchy sometimes


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

:wink:


----------



## FDXmiguel (Oct 22, 2006)

We are not touchy at all, we think this whole discussion is hilarious. And we stand up for what we believe and for common sense. The mk1 was a toy for people who liked to chip/tune/mod, etc and look like the knight rider. The TT now grew up and we don't question its quality by radio flaps, centre sun visors or wipers that get in the way but by that "je ne sais quoi"...

If we ever encounter some real problems with the mk2 I am sure we will be the first to come here and give you a shout


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

At least there hasn't been a recall yet because it is too dangerous to drive :wink:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > No radio flap?
> ...


hm, i like the idea of covering up the expensive stuff (radio & navi) while you've parked your car. they are (next to the air bags) the most valuable, easy to remove things a car burgler might want to take with him if he's in a hurry.

so leaving him in doubt if it's worth it, even if it's with a stupid flap, was something i saw as an advantage.


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

der_horst said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > CamV6 said:
> ...


I don't think the radio cover was ever intended to be functional. It was just there to be a badged centerpiece to tie all the retro aluminum bits togther. It creates contrast and added style to a purposefully understated interior. As the TT was meant to be retro, by covering up the radio, perhaps the driver is transported back to a German pre-modern racing styling era? Race cars don't have radios, right?

The new TT really is an interior styling departure from the original TT, but true to all other modern Audis. I had a 2002 A4, in which I could see some styling cues from the TT. In the new TT, I see the styling cues from the A* whatevers. Why Audi departed from the Bauhaus minimalist styling I haven't quite figured out. I'm not even sure a 2+2 has a place in the current market. There are plenty of sport coupes that seat 4 adults. And there are plenty of 2 seat sports cars (coupes and rag tops). Really the only thing the new TT has going for it in the marketplace is quattro and DSG. At least in the US, the market is quite content without quattro and DSG. Even my Audi salesman (who is British) knew nothing about DSG. As explained to me, DSG is the reason my car sat in the showroom for 2 years. And why the dealer was so willing to sell it at a huge loss.

Got to love the uneducated marketplace (applies to the radio cover also). I typically leave my radio cover up. But every now and then I lower it to appreciate the design effort.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

CamV6 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I cant think of one think from the MKI id rather have on the MKII.
> ...


You're putting words in my mouth - i never said that, nor did i hint at it.

I was not discourteous to either car. i simply explained my view without resorting to cheap shots. im sure if Audi would had taken a few peoples views from the forum as to what would make the MKII really special each persons views would be very different.

I have had 3 MKI and i'm not ashamed that i had them. The product looked good without a doubt but things don't stand still forever. I more than happy with my move from a qS to the current evolution of the TT.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

If it wasn't for the Audi lets make serious cut backs and charge the earth to some fools out there who will pay the money and lets make it look like a MK1 TT immitation oo lets be original and call it the 'MK2 TT', those of you which had previously owned a MK1 TT would still be in them I have no doubt and not so quick to slag it off! :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh yeah, plus if some of the Audi dealer's sales people weren't such complete dumb f^%$wits at selling the god damn product, they know f&^k all about, then so many people wouldn't be wanting to cancel their orders!


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

well, on the plus side there are people like me who didn't really like the MK1 who are rather happy now that the MK2 looks different, inside and outside.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

der_horst said:


> well, on the plus side there are people like me who didn't really like the MK1 who are rather happy now that the MK2 looks different, inside and outside.


Yeah, that can be positive because then you have nothing really to compare against if you have never owned a mk1 :-*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I had a MkI and now I've got a MkII they are totally different I love the new car and I loved the old car.Times change and everyone has their own opinion.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I have said it lots of times before on here and will say it again . Same brand, same name but two completely different cars .

Mk2 is alright, it's not offensive, very classy and very executive, we know this. But has lost the fun funky charm and the sharpe curves the MK1 has! Personally the mk2 doesn't float my boat like the MK1 did and still does, especially now the R8 has come about and is gorgeous be it though a bit pricey for an 'Audi'


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dotti said:


> I have said it lots of times before on here and will say it again . Same brand, same name but two completely different cars .
> 
> Mk2 is alright, it's not offensive, very classy and very executive, we know this. But has lost the fun funky charm and the sharpe curves the MK1 has! Personally the mk2 doesn't float my boat like the MK1 did and still does, especially now the R8 has come about and is gorgeous be it though a bit pricey for an 'Audi'


Just like the MkIII and MkIV Cortina :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > I have said it lots of times before on here and will say it again . Same brand, same name but two completely different cars .
> ...


Now your showing your age  :wink:


----------



## TT Hopeful (Oct 7, 2006)

Just my 0.02 cents.....

Put it this way, I _liked_ the MkI when it first came out but slowly it turned into the epitome of an Essex boy's/Footballer's WAG/Gay Hairdresser car. I don't mean to have a dig but this is just fact. The car lost its sexy appeal because it became "common" (mainly due to its low price). Thus I never felt the urge to buy one or test drive one, even when I was looking for a car in the market that that car is aimed at!!  It just didn't have any appeal and even today it just doesn't turn heads because it's so common! (I'm sure the MkI drivers might try and argue this but whenever I've been in my friends TT, noone turns and looks, which is in stark contrast to when I'm driving my 350z which turns heads constantly!)

However, the MkII is a completely different beast as Dotti rightly says. In fact it is so different that I have even decided to buy one! Quite simply, this car turns heads, whether it be due to the raw sound it makes or the updated more stylish looks; this car turns heads. I noticed it even when I took it out for a test drive, everyone just keeps looking at it in the same way they look at my 350z! 8)

I've not read a single comment that actually attacks the MkI owners or the MkI itself, the comments have just been defending the MkII, which leads me to suggest that perhaps it's not the MkII owners that are being sensitive, perhaps it's the MkI owners that are being sensitive and maybe somewhat bitter! :?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

you've just proved my point TThopeful

BECAUSE THERE WAS NOTHING IN WHAT I WAS SAYING FOR A MKII OWNER TO DEFEND. DERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.

BTW, my TT still gets a lot of turned heads and compliments from strangers. Maybe your friends TT isnt a particularly remarkable example.

Nevermind, this coversation got very silly a long time ago. And as for modding, I see there are a few mods already being discussed on the MkII forum, e.g haldex, miltek, wheels, re-maps to name but four that are immediately discoverable from a quick look through the last couple pf pages or two.

Enjoy your cars everyone, and good luck to you all :-*


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

Just sat and looked through these four pages of 'ping-pong' and wanted to add something (probably) useless...

For me, when the MKI came out I couldn't wait to get behind the wheel, and as my company were footing the bill, I was looking forward to choosing a few toys...

Sadly however I realised very quickly that (due to my height) fitting in the car let alone driving it was never going to happen. I had t settle for a 406 V Coupe....nice car, turned heads, but never a TT 

This has all changed with the MKII, and that alone for me is a good enough reason to part with my own hard earned folding.

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder........ For me, the MKI will always be a sexy iconic design, but............the MKII for me IS also a sexy design...... 

The world is full of opinion..... that's mine and like I said at the start, probably useless :?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

TT Hopeful said:


> Just my 0.02 cents.....
> 
> Put it this way, I _liked_ the MkI when it first came out but slowly it turned into the epitome of an Essex boy's/Footballer's WAG/Gay Hairdresser car. I don't mean to have a dig but this is just fact. The car lost its sexy appeal because it became "common" (mainly due to its low price). Thus I never felt the urge to buy one or test drive one, even when I was looking for a car in the market that that car is aimed at!!  It just didn't have any appeal and even today it just doesn't turn heads because it's so common! (I'm sure the MkI drivers might try and argue this but whenever I've been in my friends TT, noone turns and looks, which is in stark contrast to when I'm driving my 350z which turns heads constantly!)
> 
> ...


Over here in the netherlands the MK1 also has become a bad image.
Justlike you said, it has become a "name" .
What's also is a minus, the car is getting old so on the secondhand-car market there are a lot of car's to get for almost "nothing".
A lot of young people and poser's are buying these MK1's now in europe and they tune them with all kind off stuff, so the MK1 will even get more a bad image. :? Just like some old VW Golf's.
I did like it past 6 year's i owned it, but if the MK1 people only could drive a MK2 for a week, they wouldn't go back in there MK1.

And nothing last forever......by the time the MK3 will arrive, whe all say the same abouth the MK2.

For me one things counts, and that's that the MK2 drives much and much better than the MK1.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Times change things move on,I loved my MkV Cortina 1.3L two door , it was meadow green with crusader stripes. I spent hours tidying that car up. Would I go back to it now? err no.Would I got back to my 180 MkI again no. Most of the cars I have ownedhave been really good while I owned them (Citroen ZX and MG Maestro apart  ) . once you change cars you see things in a different light . The MkII is better than the MkI because technology have moved on the the last few years ,its not a stunning departure from the norm that the MkI was ,but how could Audi do that again?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

The design from the MK1 wasn't that stunning. It was the mix for a "look-a-like" Porsche and the low price.
But the low price also did kill the image i think.
The Porsche will stay a icon, and the first TT is getting like some tuned Golf's in the wrong circuit.

You can't get a car with that price to be exclusive or to stay classic. I think the R8 will stay exclusive. Because that car isn't within reach for some nono's on the second hand market.


----------



## newbiecrg (Nov 19, 2006)

Well I have a slight different opinion...

I don't think a car needs to be expensive to be a classic! One example is the Mini. It was a cheap car that for several reasons marked the life of many people in such way that became an icon, a classic...

Exclusivity is another misconcept... Expensive cars are less obiquitous for reasons as price, priduction numbers, etc... as are gorgeous, sexy womans in general picture.

I don't see a new 911 or a Ferrari 360 for the matters as being exclusive simply because is a mass produced car, I'm not discussing quality or outstangind handling. For me exclusive is a 73' 2.7 Carrera RS, or a Bugatti EB110, or even an old F40. Exclusive not only because price but because of small production numbers. In fact newish 911s or 360s (but more the Porsche) are quite a common car... And if it is exclusivity you're looking at you should keep away from those. Again' I'm not commenting on their fantastic drive, they are excellent cars!

I don't think that current 911 will ever be a classic by itself if it didn't carry the 911 badge and historic backgrounds as the originals 911...

In the end is just my opinion and it is healthy to discuss this matters in a polite and civilised way.

Pedro


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

There are alway's exception's on the rules, and indeed the Mini is one off them.
The Porsche 911 is already a icon, no matther which year or model.
But i agree with some things that you wrote. And indeed everybody has his own opinion.

But let me say it different.

I liked the MK1 in it's original way.
But just look on the MK1 forum, how many MK1's or original? Everybody has mod's done. From wheels to other light's etc etc...
I think a real classic must be the original one.

That's my opinion.


----------



## newbiecrg (Nov 19, 2006)

I absolutely agree with that, a classic has to be in original condition.

I think there are three kinds of car owners:

1-Passionate about the car concept in itself and willing to improve their vehicle whenever possible (very few in this category... keep reading)

2-Owners happy with their car choice and not ego-driven, not frustrated, just happy with what they have (I'm here, believe it or not)

3-Frustrated owners that are never happy with what they got, these ones feel the need of having the latest mod, trend, gadget available even if they are throwing Â£Â£Â£ away (it's their business not mine, by the way)

4-Owners that wanted a better car but could not afford it and to show off they just pimp their rides to an extreme, having, in the end a car that it's nothig, has no real identity...

I change cars when I feel I need a change an not just because the market has a new model, etc, etc. When I buy a car I don't buy it having its sale in mind. I buy the spec I want, the color I want, etc. I give you a cheap example. I had until about 5 years ago a Peugeot 205, 1.0 liter that once belonged to my dad and would you believe me that I was very happy with it... altghough it is a rubbish car. I liked it, period! I still own one 98' Renault Clio that I leave in Portugal for my drives there, it's a old model but I'm quite happy driving it.

I like fast cars, but I don't need to "race" in the road. I ordered this new S3 just because I liked it. As I said before for racing I have my go karts.

Good talking to you Rebel. We both respect our opinions and that's the way a forum should be.

Pedro


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

TT Hopeful said:


> Just my 0.02 cents.....
> 
> Put it this way, I _liked_ the MkI when it first came out but slowly it turned into the epitome of an Essex boy's/Footballer's WAG/Gay Hairdresser car. I don't mean to have a dig but this is just fact. The car lost its sexy appeal because it became "common" (mainly due to its low price). Thus I never felt the urge to buy one or test drive one, even when I was looking for a car in the market that that car is aimed at!!  It just didn't have any appeal and even today it just doesn't turn heads because it's so common! (I'm sure the MkI drivers might try and argue this but whenever I've been in my friends TT, noone turns and looks, which is in stark contrast to when I'm driving my 350z which turns heads constantly!)
> 
> ...


Well, you're wrong. See the quote above my Audi DTM racer pic. It's from Toshiba about a month ago.

Also, I could give a crap what others like or dislike. I don't base car purchase decisions on public opinion or whether the car is a head turner. Instead, I use my own brain.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Game ..seth ...and match for Speedracer !

:wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Bring an up to date 21st century version of a Ford Capri back I say :-*


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Bring an up to date 21st century version of a Ford Capri back I say :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Leg said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Bring an up to date 21st century version of a Ford Capri back I say :-*


Thank you Leg  :-*


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Sorry forgot the link...mind u, it isnt in English so its not much use.

http://hvtm.totalcar.hu/index.php3?ID=9000&carID=4294


----------



## newbiecrg (Nov 19, 2006)

nice!!! But probably won't pass to production.... I wonder how the rear would look....

Pedro


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

I've seen that front end somewhere before... :? :wink:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Leg said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Bring an up to date 21st century version of a Ford Capri back I say :-*


Bodie & Doyle have just gone upmarket.

Am I allowed to say that I "like" a Ford?

:wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The MKI was limited due the the fact it was built on the MKIV golf which has to be one of the worse drivers cars in the world. This is why the press slated it in the later years and why they made constant jokes at it expenses.

Glad my quote's wind people up so much - it spurs me on. :twisted: 
Still can understand why a TT owner would put up a picture of someone else's car rather than his own (like a wanna be owner would do).


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


As the thread is about what is a 'shame', I think this is a shame....Ford have bottled it just like most other manufacturers do, its a crying shame that they make concept cars like the one below and then the accountants and suits in general get hold of it and ruin the concept and we will end up with another tedious Mondeo for example.

Frankly I would pay a little extra for the opportunity to drive some of the cars that have been touted around over the years and never appeared. I guess the original TT was one of the few examples of a virtually undiluted concept making it to the road.

Now I think about it I wonder if anyone can think of another? In fact I'm going to start a thread cos Im bored of reading the same old twaddle about TTs written by people who can hardly be called judicious.










Who wants to bet someone in this thread, probably Pebble, will try and drag me into the debate between Mk1s and Mk2s by misquoting me, putting words into my mouth or just trying to slate my car, roll up, roll up place your bets. I cant be bothered so heres the link to the other thread. Ive had a great weekend and Im not interested in negative b*llocks thanks.... http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 226#818226


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mondeo concept car is one of the best looking cars ive seen for a long while.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A photo a concept mondeo was taken 3 miles from my house too :wink: :-*


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Glad my quote's wind people up so much - it spurs me on. :twisted:
> Still can understand why a TT owner would put up a picture of someone else's car rather than his own (like a wanna be owner would do).


Dolt logic at its finest I suppose (your comment). I will give you some credit. At least you're better about stupid comments these days since you had your ass handed to you over that stupid comment.

As for the pic, what's wrong with showing the most awesome TT to ever hit the race track? I'm a race fan, so what of it? Now how about a wager? Your TT against the fact that I own one or not. Care to take that one on? Wuss...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Speed Racer said:


> I've seen that front end somewhere before... :? :wink:


Maybe it's the 'Ford' executive version like the 'Audi' executive version on their latest fronts  :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Speed Racer said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Glad my quote's wind people up so much - it spurs me on. :twisted:
> ...


ouchhhh :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Speedracer i liked the Red-Silver one the most:










http://images.google.nl/imgres?imgurl=h ... D%26sa%3DN


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Speedracer i liked the Red one the most:
> 
> http://images.google.nl/imgres?imgurl=h ... D%26sa%3DN
> 
> Do you think they will take the MK2-body next year? Are there pictures or rumours abouth this?


The red one made a showing at a few Dutch Supercar series races this year. It won by a large margin at Spa this year, against some current year Vipers and Corvettes.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Speed Racer said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Now how about a wager? Your TT against the fact that I own one or not. Care to take that one on? Wuss...


Stupid comments - no, i think you're winning.

wuss - how old are you :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Has it got a bigger enough rear spoiler? :wink:


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Has it got a bigger enough rear spoiler? :wink:


Not only that...but the massive rear wing behind the rear wheels. What a beast. Pitty Audi went the way of the A4 in DTM. Now they're having their ass handed to them by Mercedes.

Sorry I've contributed to this thread going so far off track... Do love the TT racer pics though...


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Speed Racer said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


...and what's with the vagina pic? Is it envy???


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Speed Racer said:


> Do love the TT racer pics though...


I can see why  8) . They are pretty outrageous and quite awsome pictures .

The TT can take it very well as it has sharp curves that no other car has got


----------



## TwilighT (Feb 10, 2005)

I think this forum should only contain MKI discussions, although MKII is called TT I think it's a different car and these arguments will never end.. When I read stupid comments like "the new TT is an update, ppl who doesn't like the new one are the ones who can't effort to buy it etc.."

I don't see any differences in these comments with comments of other car owners like 350Z.. You all think we are jealous of the new TT and we slate it because we can't effort.. This is the stupidest think I read, me and many MKI owners can effort maybe even a better car but it's not all about the money.. When I saw TT first I felt so different that I decided to buy that car at that minute! Do you understand what I mean? MKII isn't the taste of many original TT owners. If I want to change my car one day this won't be the MKII, maybe CaymanS.. but not MKII.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

So why don't you show the MKII owners the same respect you are asking for? Maybe we don't like the MKI? or maybe we have been and done that and want something else - dare i say better? 
Do you see MKII owners going in the MKI section and running the car down repeatedly?

If you dont like it, fine - we do.

as for stupid reads 


TwilighT said:


> 'we slate it because we can't effort.. This is the stupidest think I read'


 :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Do you see MKIIs owner going in the MKI section and running the car down repeatedly?


NO, cos it's all being done in this section     :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Speed Racer said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Speed Racer said:
> ...


no it reminds me what a c*n* you are (allegedly).
maybe you dont or cant get any :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

ROFL


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I think we're all done here aren't we kids.

Locked.


----------

